

The government should decide the future of the Internet - WingForward
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/03/13/dont-waste-the-internet-on-tv-protect-the-future-of-the-internet/

======
njl
Cuban's call for government control of bandwidth and subsequent designation of
applications as "transformative" is mind-bogglingly ridiculous. It
demonstrates that I guy I thought of as pretty smart doesn't really understand
that what makes the internet so amazing is the end-to-end principle. Calling
for the government to "set aside" bandwidth and declare winners is mind-
bogglingly naive.

All that being said, please edit your title to remove your editorializing, and
change it to Cuban's original "Don’t Waste the Internet on TV – Protect the
Future of the Internet".

------
adrianscott
Cuban thinks the US govt needs to control the Internet more. Run for cover.

